# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Suiker het witte gif

## evitalien

Suiker wordt wel eens de witte dood genoemd, een titel die suiker voor 100% verdient. Het is het sleutelwoord voor veel degeneratieve ziekten. Om onze gezondheid een boost te geven moeten we stoppen met gebruiken van suiker.
De meeste van ons weten wel dat suiker niet gezond is, maar de meerderheid van de bevolking heeft geen idee welke verwoestende invloeden suiker heeft op onze gezondheid. De consumptie van suiker is de laatste jaren enorm gestegen. De gemiddelde Nederlander gebruikte (in 1990) 38 kilo suiker per jaar! Ruim 32 kilo (= 85%) zit verstopt in onze voedingsmiddelen; 16 kilo suiker scheppen we zelf op. 

*Complexe koolhydraten*
Het menselijke lichaam is er op gebouwd om complexe koolhydraten af te breken. Complexe koolhydraten vinden we in volle graanproducten, fruit en groenten. Deze koolhydraten worden langzaam verteerd tot er uiteindelijk glucose overblijft. Dit glucose zorgt weliswaar voor een lichte verhoging van de bloedsuikerspiegel, maar in bovenstaande producten zitten ook waardevolle voedingsstoffen. De glucose uit suiker is alleen brandstof voor het lichaam; het levert geen extra voedingsstoffen op. De alvleesklier wordt aan het werk gezet om insuline te produceren om het bloedsuikergehalte weer te normaliseren.
Het eten van gezonde voedingsmiddelen zorgt voor een langzame verhoging van de bloedsuikerspiegel. De voeding wordt in het maagdarm kanaal afgebroken en in stukjes bij beetjes opgenomen in de bloedbaan. De bloedsuikerspiegel stijgt heel geleidelijk. De alvleesklier produceert insuline en de bloedsuikerspiegel zal weer geleidelijk dalen. Dit alles zorgt er voor dat het lichaam soepel blijft, over voldoende energie beschikt, en lichaam en geest in balans zijn

*Ongezonde voedingsmiddelen.* 
Echter, als we ongezonde (suikerrijke) voedingsmiddelen gebruiken zetten we het lichaam in de hoogste versnelling. Het glucose gaat direct de bloedbaan in, waardoor de bloedsuikerspiegel opeens enorm stijgt. De alvleesklier raakt in paniek en gaat snel insuline produceren. Lees verder http://www.evitalien.nl/wordpress/?p=443

----------


## Flogiston

Suiker is geen gif. Echt niet.

Suiker is een puur natuurlijke stof. Suiker zit in natuurproducten, en suiker wordt door het lichaam zelf geproduceerd uit zetmeel en andere koolhydraten.

Daarnaast slaat het lichaam energie op in de vorm van glycogeen. Het woord 'glycogeen' zegt eigenlijk al wat het is: 'glyco' staat voor suiker (dezelfde woordstam als glucose), en 'geen' staat voor 'maker' (denk aan genese, genesis enzovoort). Het lichaam slaat dus energie op in de vorm van glycogeen, ofwel: suikermaker. Wanneer het lichaam energie nodig heeft, wordt dat glycogeen omgezet in, jawel: glucose!

Het enige probleem met onze voeding is dat wij veel te veel suiker consumeren. Dat is onnatuurlijk. Daar is ons lichaam niet op ingesteld.

Maar moeten we deze puur natuurlijke, lichaamseigen stof nu 'het witte gif' noemen? Nee, natuurlijk niet! Dat zou net zoiets zijn als aardappels 'het gele gif' noemen, want als je veel te veel aardappels eet word je daar ziek van. En dan zou spinazie 'het groene gif' moeten heten, want als je elke dag veel te veel spinazie eet, is dat ook beslist niet gezond.

Nee, laten we liever realistisch blijven. Suiker is een noodzakelijke, nuttige, natuurlijke stof. Alleen niet in de hoeveelheden waarin we het gebruiken.

Dat is alles. Paniek zaaien is nergens voor nodig.

----------

